# Tunze nano stopped working it seems



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello folks! 

I noticed my tunze nano stopped pumping water !!! When I activate the float switch by lifting it up I can hear the click sound and that's it. Usually it clicks and pumps starts within a couple seconds. 

So, could it be the pump? Or whole system? It seems to trigger the ATO when I play with the float switch so I'm wondering maybe I burned the pump out. 

What you guys think? Common? It's not that old of a unit. Maybe one year old or little more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Mine sort of did that once. I disconnected the wires, took the pump out and gave it a little shake, reattached the wires and just let the pump run until it pulled water again. 

It sounded horrible for a few seconds but it did start pumping water again and it's been working fine since 

Not sure if it was good for the pump or not, and I'm sure this advice isn't all that useful but I figured if the pump was deadline had nothing to lose.


----------

